#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [dica] 52 - the dude - acesso web para equipamentos portas http alteradas

## interhome

*[DICA] 52 - THE DUDE - ACESSO WEB PARA EQUIPAMENTOS PORTAS HTTP ALTERADAS*

26 de junho de 2014 às 12:52
Surgiu no Underlinux a necessidade de um administrador acessar o equipamento direto pelo The Dude porem a porta de acesso HTTP do equipamentos foi alterada da porta "80" para "8088". Para ajudar, segue a dica:


1 - Vá na aba a esquerda e clique em Tools


2 - Clique duplo em "web"


3 - Clique "Copy"


4 - Em "name" Coloque "web8088"


5 - No campo "Command" 


6 - Cole: 

"[DeviceType.Url]:8088"


7- Clique "Apply"


Pronto, basta agora clica em cima do equipamento, no mapa, com o mouse no botão direito e escolher "Tools" e vá em "web8088"


Agradecimento:
Usuário: sandrogarcia , tópico: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...266#post710266 acessado em 26/06/14 as 12:46.

----------


## felipeandrade55

Grande dica amigo!

----------


## interhome

Obrigado, não esquece de clicar na estrela...

Abraço.

----------

